# ATO: Business tax deductions for COVID-19 safety expenses



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s tax professionals newsletter:

Extract:





Tax professionals newsletter​













Issue No. 28​28 July 2021​




*Business tax deductions for COVID-19 safety expenses*

If your business clients purchased COVID-19 safety equipment such as hand sanitiser, sneeze or cough guards to carry on their business, they may be able to claim them as a tax deduction.









Deductions


You can claim a tax deduction for most expenses you incur in carrying on your business.




www.ato.gov.au





If you’re in an industry that requires physical contact with customers, such as healthcare, retail or hospitality, you can claim deductions for expenses related to COVID-19 safety.

This includes hand sanitiser, sneeze or cough guards, other personal protective equipment and cleaning supplies.


----------

